# Suche Pläne (BRD)



## Delonglois (28. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich benötige hilfe bei den spawnpunkten für folgende Pläne in den BRD, hat da evtl jemand genauere angaben, wo sich diese befinden?



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11615

dunkeleisenschultern



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11614

dunkeleisenpanzer



Danke schon einmal!



Mfg


----------



## Rodulf (29. August 2010)

hmm spontan ... Thoriumbruderschaft? ... denk aber mal eher nicht ...

ansonsten whrschl. Schwarzfelstiefen ... im Gasthaus dropen gerne mal Pläne/Muster und dahinter dann auch, kann der verrückte Typ in der Werkstatt nicht auch Schmiedepläne droppen? 

Aber, ich weiß, das in UBRS auch bei dem Waffenschmied-Typen Pläne dropen, einen hab ich glaube mal bekommen aber mehr hab ich noch nicht gesehen

Andere Option die mir gerade noch einfällt und die halt auch mit Glück zu tun hat, die Weltdrachen dropen auch Schmiedpläne ... selten aber dafür auch die richtig seltenen Pläne ... z.B. den Holy-Pala-Helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delonglois (29. August 2010)

k, danke....ich meinte eigentlich die in den lbrs, hätte es präziser angeben sollen. Da ist zufällig in möglichen 5 Räumen ab und an ein Buch da, in denen die Pläne sein können. Bräuchte eig wo die nun genau sind bzw. deren Spawnpunkte?!


----------



## Avolus (29. August 2010)

Die Pläne die du gepostet hast, dürften World Drops innerhalb der Instanz BRD sein.

Die einzigen Pläne die mir gerade einfallen und die am Boden zum anklicken sind, sind der in der Scharlachroten Bastion in Stratholme & der in BRD bei dem Boss, der bei Kampfbeginn wegrennt, kurz danach aber wiederkommt (mit dem Vorraum voller Gnomen und Golems).
Ersteres ist die obere oder untere Hälfte eines Questitems zu einem Schmiedekunstrezepts, zweiteres ein Ingenieurskunstrezept.

Ob es nun immer eine obere oder untere Hälfte ist, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht und ob es sich bei dem Boss in BRD immer um ein Ingi-Rezept handelt, ist mir auch nicht 100% klar.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Punkte, wo solche Pläne in Instanzen liegen könnten.
Meiner Meinung nach spawnen die dort, wo auch vom Ort (Raum, Halle usw.) her etwas vom Beruf auszumachen ist; sprich: dort, wo es auch nach derjenigen "Arbeit" aussieht, verstehste? ;D

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Delonglois (29. August 2010)

"Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Punkte, wo solche Pläne in Instanzen liegen könnten."



jo genau, in den lbrs gibts die möglichkeit, dass in 5 räumen (welche ???) ein Buch liegt....lbrs is groß, ich bräuchte da halt genauere angaben wenn es geht! Stundenlang rumlaufen ohne genau zu wissen wo die spawnen ist ein sehr sehr  großer zeitaufwand und den möchte ich reduzieren!


----------



## Grushdak (29. August 2010)

Die beiden von Dir geposteten Schmiedepläne gibt es *nur* in BRD.
Der einzigste Fundort ist der Raum zwischen General Zornesschmied und Golemlord Argelmach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Delonglois (29. August 2010)

hi danke, kein wunder, dass ich nix find, falsche ini...zuviel schwarzfels in den namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodulf (30. August 2010)

jo das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen

lbrs = lower black rock spire = untere Schwarzfelsspitze (das da wo man das Siegel des Aufstiegs bekommt und den Schlüssel für ubrs farmen musste)

ubrs = upper black rock spire = obere Schwarzfelsspitze (das da wo nach dem Leroy-Drachen-Eier-Raum oben links der von mir besagte Schmied steht, der dropt ne Brustplatte für ne Quest, das Schmiedebuch Band 1 untere Hälfte und eben rnd auch mal Schmiedepläne, davon ein epischer möglich)

brd = black rock deeps = Schwarzfelstiefen (die WoW Ini schlechthin, hier habe ich aber bereits beschrieben, das man nach dem Gasthaus in Räume kommt, in denen die drop-chance für Schmiedepläne höher sein dürfte, speziell beim bereits beschriebenen Ingi-Boss, hier liegt immer ein Buch auf dem Boden, in dem der Classic-Rep-Bot gefunden wird und eben glaub ein zweites Buch, das rnd auch Schmiedepläne enthalten kann)

Dann ist es möglich das die Pläne die du gepostet hast auch in einem der Weltdrachen dropen oder halt als Worlddrop irgendwo in einem Mob stecken.

In Stratholm bei den Schalachroten können glaub in dem Buch beim Endboss auch bis zu 3 verschiedene Pläne drin sein ...


----------



## Delonglois (31. August 2010)

nunja, mir gehen noch ca. 40 stück der rezepte ab...in der addon beschreibung (ackis) steht halt bei den beiden drin, dass diese zufällig in 5 räumen in brd auftauchen können. Rest der mir sonst noch abgeht sind eigentlich nur noch bc ini drops und worldrops neben 3 rezepten die es noch bei ally quests gibt.


----------



## Delonglois (1. September 2010)

so nochmal kurz ne frage: in dem raum wo auch das ingi rezept ist...dropt da nur immer der gleiche plan, war nun schon so oft drin?


----------



## Delonglois (4. September 2010)

push...wird langsam echt nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wenn nen rezept da ist, nur immer der panzer drin....ich kenn 2 spawnpunkte....laut atlas sind da 3 spawnpunkte....lt. ackis sind es angeblich 5.



Hat wer ne ahnung wo die schultern sind????


----------



## Rodulf (5. September 2010)

im Bauch von Azuregos würde ich mal behaupten ... oder im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles was mit spawnpunkten zu tun hat gilt doch als Worlddrop oder nicht?

und ja es ist immer der selbe ingi Plan drin, ich bilde mir aber ein da auch mal nen Schmiederezept erbeutet zu haben in dem Raum


----------



## Delonglois (5. September 2010)

Die sind leider auch BOP die Schultern.

Ingi plan ist uninteressant, der is immer drin.

In den Schmiedeplänen war bis jetzt gute 10x nur der Panzer drin und keine Schultern.


----------



## Rodulf (5. September 2010)

dann auf auf, Azuregos killen und die Portale in den smaragdgrünen Traum im Auge behalten, die Drachen macht man entweder solo (bei mir reichts irgendwie noch nicht) oder mit nem DD der auch mal heilen kann also Schami oder Vergelter oder eventuell Shadow


----------



## Delonglois (5. September 2010)

bei dem seh ich die pläne aber nicht in der loot table


----------



## Delonglois (6. September 2010)

mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen. Könnte mir evtl jemand sagen, wo sich dies genau befindet. Evtl. bei atlas bei welcher nr. das ist?



"Zone: Blackrock Depths

There are five total spawns. Four of these spawns will only loot you Plans: Dark Iron Mail and only one of the spawns will loot you Plans: Dark Iron Shoulders.

NOTE: this information is from multiple sources and I personally have seen these statistics in action.

(Plans: Dark Iron Shoulders always): 

* Just after you go up the ramp and to the left in the room after the Shadowforge Lock. 


[this plan will possibly take you a long time to get to spawn]"


----------



## Delonglois (6. September 2010)

so, kann zu...sowas nerviges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (7. September 2010)

Delonglois schrieb:


> * Just after you go up the ramp and to the left in the room after the Shadowforge Lock.



Kann es sein, dass er da die Rampe meint wo unten das Zahnrad ist mit welchem man die Tür zur Westgarnison aufsperrt (Shadowforge Lock, man braucht dafür ja den Schlüssel zur Schattenschmiede) und oben der Tribüneneingang zur Arena ist. Wenn man die Rampe hochkommt sodass man den den Tribünenaufgang zur Arena vor sich hat und gleich scharf links schaut steht da eine gruppe mit 2 oder mehr Elementaren und ein paar Zwergen in der Ecke (die man auch auf 60 theoretisch auslassen konnte) und soweit ich mich erinnere kann dort neben ihnen in einer Art Regal auch ein Rezept liegen.

Ist halt Classic und kein Wurlitzer ;-)

Des weiteren kenne ich noch den Spawnpunkt beim Golemlord (rechts vor ihm Ingirezept, links bei Kisten Schmiedekunstrezept), vor dem Golemlord im rechten Raum wo man auch zur Kneipe kommt auf einem Tisch bei der hintersten Trashgruppe und kurz vor den 7 Zwergen bei den Golems neben der Rampe die vor einem ist wenn man den Raum betritt und ich bilde mir ein, dass in der Bank bzw. im Vorraum auch einer auf einem Tisch oder in einem Regal liegen kann.


----------



## Delonglois (7. September 2010)

ja, die rampe bei dem zahnrat hoch und dann auf der linken seite kann es liegen. Glück, dass es bei mir dann gleich beim ersten mal da lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

